# What best to do?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You already have small cell comb so I doubt it will be a problem. Just monitor and see how it goes. They will immediately start raising brood on the small cell comb and those bees will draw small cell for you.

If you find a problem, you could do a drone magnet, or sugar dusting or whatever. But I doubt you will have a problem.


----------

